# Start up noise??



## Hackja4fun (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone know the location of the the sound for when the phone starts up. I am beyond tired of my phone saying " Droid Droid" Why in the hell would they make it say it twice? I just want it once


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

It says it twice because theres 2 sdcards that mount, ya, kind of annoying, just change the notification in settings- sounds and it will change, I use tone picker but I pick from the android system for notifications.


----------



## Hackja4fun (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow that is beyond lame....Why in the hell did they even think it would be a good idea for that


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Settings-->Sounds--->SD Card notifications. Disable. Sound is gone. No need to change sounds. Voila!


----------



## Hackja4fun (Sep 27, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Settings-->Sounds--->SD Card notifications. Disable. Sound is gone. No need to change sounds. Voila!


Yea i know this, but I still want to hear the first droid just not two.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Hackja4fun said:


> Yea i know this, but I still want to hear the first droid just not two.


If you do what BootAnimator suggested, then the only time you will hear the Droid sound is when you boot up and you will hear it only once.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!
*edited by me.


----------

